# PHPEclipse installation error



## wenkep3 (Feb 11, 2012)

When attempting to install PHPEclipse via ports, I receive the error below:







I see on the second line it says 
	
	



```
Unimplemented: 64-bit mode not compiled in
```
  Is this program only available for 64bit systems?  If not, do you know what I can fix to install this program?  Thanks.


----------

